# how old is this GE double oven



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,

Manufacturing dates are in the serial# and not the model#....

http://www.applianceaid.com/appliance_age.html

jeff.


----------



## What have I done (May 28, 2006)

*thank you*

Thanks jeff, That will defiantely be a helpful website. thanks for the link


----------

